# who gots w7's in their ride?



## cadillac6 (Jan 17, 2002)

This sub is fucking awesome! i need to see some pics but they just too damn expensive!!


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

one of my boys has one in his monte carlo. that fucker pounds ugly...


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac6_@Jan 6 2004, 12:55 PM
> *This sub is fucking awesome! i need to see some pics but they just too damn expensive!!*


 They are too damn overpriced. . . 

And why even fuck with JL? 

Take a look at Resonany Engineering or Adire Audio's Brahma . . .they are a better sub anyway and a hell of alot cheaper


----------



## cadillac6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Yeah they are hella overpriced. But im saying with car audio what you pay for is what you get pretty much. One W7 is like $800. It hits sick though. I mean if I had the $$ i would throw one in my lac quick like i'll tell you that much.


----------



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

$800?!?! That is ridiculous. The fuckers in sales forgot that the average joe likes to listen to music too.

Resonant Engineering, Adire, Digital Designs, MMATS, or Treo Engineering can all provide you with a sub that will equal or go beyond the performance of a w7 for less $$$.


----------



## oc84chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

got 2 12'' w7's on a jl 1000/1, in a 2002 grand am gt 4 dr, and all i have to say is that i've had to replace 3 spoilers and 2 trunk lid lights


----------



## hotshots (Jul 26, 2003)

I have 3-JLW7 13.5" in a custom fiberglass system. Powered by 1 PPI 1500's for each sub. We added a second alternator and recoiled our original to give the system up to 600amps of power. We have never been able to turn the system up half way. The Excursion was supposed to shot for Lowrider but haven't heard from them. If I had to do over I would only use 1 or 2 subs. Its like driving a Ferrari in bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## pimped out bird (May 30, 2002)

that sub has one hella good sound to it but for the money there are better subs that WILL hit harder


treo csx- runs around 550-600
Adire Brahma 350 -450
DD 9900- 600 9500 -450
MMATS Juggy-450 Deadranuat- 350
InHuman-400


i dunno the price on the RE but i know that it is one hella sub


----------



## cadillac6 (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oc84chevy_@Jan 7 2004, 01:17 AM
> *got 2 12'' w7's on a jl 1000/1, in a 2002 grand am gt 4 dr, and all i have to say is that i've had to replace 3 spoilers and 2 trunk lid lights*


 DAMN! well that is what the W7 will do. One hell of a sub. I think you need ATLEAST a 1000 watt amp minimum to push one 12''


----------



## oc84chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

QUOTE (oc84chevy @ Jan 7 2004, 01:17 AM) 
got 2 12'' w7's on a jl 1000/1, in a 2002 grand am gt 4 dr, and all i have to say is that i've had to replace 3 spoilers and 2 trunk lid lights 

DAMN! well that is what the W7 will do. One hell of a sub. I think you need ATLEAST a 1000 watt amp minimum to push one 12'' 

this is tru but i bought all that two years ago when the w7's and the 1000/1 dropped and it took 4 weeks for the amp to arive and 6-7weeks for the subs. and haven't gotten around to buying the other 1000


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

$800 thats crazy Im not sure where you guys are shoping but your getting took

One of my homies got a brand new W-7 off E-bay & we hooked is up and That shit beat harder than anythang Ive ever heard I'm a Alpine lover but Im gonna have to jump ship cuz the W-7 will blow the Type R's out the box

Oyea check the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=39776 



Last edited by CUTLASS BOYZ at Jan 9 2004, 08:19 AM


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 9 2004, 08:19 AM
> *$800 thats crazy Im not sure where you guys are shoping but your getting took
> 
> One of my homies got a brand new W-7 off E-bay & we hooked is up and That shit beat harder than anythang Ive ever heard I'm a Alpine lover but Im gonna have to jump ship cuz the W-7 will blow the Type R's out the box
> ...


 Scambay != authorized dealer


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Jan 9 2004, 02:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Jan 9 2004, 02:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 9 2004, 08:19 AM
> *$800 thats crazy Im not sure where you guys are shoping but your getting took
> 
> One of my homies got a brand new W-7 off E-bay & we hooked is up and That shit beat harder than anythang Ive ever heard I'm a Alpine lover but Im gonna have to jump ship cuz the W-7 will blow the Type R's out the box
> ...


Scambay != authorized dealer[/b][/quote]
Ive probley order like 4to5 grand worth of new stuff off E-bay & Ive never had a problem yet. My Homie even blew a sub I ordered for him & we shipped it back to the shop we ordered from & they sent us a new one real quick


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 9 2004, 08:19 AM
> *$800 thats crazy Im not sure where you guys are shoping but your getting took
> 
> One of my homies got a brand new W-7 off E-bay & we hooked is up and That shit beat harder than anythang Ive ever heard I'm a Alpine lover but Im gonna have to jump ship cuz the W-7 will blow the Type R's out the box
> ...


 lol well dood you have to keep subs in their respective class 

The Type R's have nowhere near the technology or muscle put into them that the W7's do. Thats like comparing the JL W0 or W3 to the W7. Its a whole different ballgame. 

The Type R's are priced right and do everything they claim it does. 

The W7's do what they claim as well, and sound damn good while doing it. . . but the sub dont justify the price. And yea, you can find them cheaper by shopping around. But if you have to pay more then 350.00 for one BRAND NEW WITH WARRENTY then they are NOT worth it since 20-50.00 more will get you a brand new sub with the same capabilities if not more for 360-400.00. It just dont make sense to fork out the extra money.


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow+Jan 9 2004, 04:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DeAdPhLow @ Jan 9 2004, 04:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 9 2004, 08:19 AM
> *$800 thats crazy Im not sure where you guys are shoping but your getting took
> 
> One of my homies got a brand new W-7 off E-bay & we hooked is up and That shit beat harder than anythang Ive ever heard I'm a Alpine lover but Im gonna have to jump ship cuz the W-7 will blow the Type R's out the box
> ...


lol well dood you have to keep subs in their respective class 

The Type R's have nowhere near the technology or muscle put into them that the W7's do. Thats like comparing the JL W0 or W3 to the W7. Its a whole different ballgame. 

The Type R's are priced right and do everything they claim it does. 

The W7's do what they claim as well, and sound damn good while doing it. . . but the sub dont justify the price. And yea, you can find them cheaper by shopping around. But if you have to pay more then 350.00 for one BRAND NEW WITH WARRENTY then they are NOT worth it since 20-50.00 more will get you a brand new sub with the same capabilities if not more for 360-400.00. It just dont make sense to fork out the extra money.[/b][/quote]
Yea I know what you mean I was just shocked how good that W-7 sounded but what other Subs are you talken about Thats just as good or better than the W-7 for a lower price & where can I order them from ???/


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

Brahma
www.adireaudio.com

XXX
www.respl.com

Treo CSX
ummm. . . the Treo CSX, i dont have their website on hand

Juggernaut
www.MMATS.com (the juggy will outperform it in SPL, but not SQ)

9500 series
www.ddaudio.com

e15A
www.edesignaudio.com


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

The Brahma, XXX, and e15A are more comparable to the W7. But when it comes to pure daily-pounding, the W7 will tear up the CSX and probably 9500's (not sure about the Juggernauts though). But SPL-wise...CSX and 9500 will rape the W7 left-and-right.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Last edited by 1ofaknd at Jan 11 2004, 08:22 PM


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

I got a better solution, I'll just punch you in the kidnees when ever you want a "thump" so loud it hurts...... I'm a lot cheaper then a w7


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i know, some of these installs aren't w7's....still badass though...


----------



## cadillac6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Yeah that setup is bad ass but um....i'd like to keep my hearing thanks.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

i have one W7 8 and i think it is well worth the money , every one thinks i have 2 12's they look at the one little sub and are like what the fuck :biggrin:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

whats teh best website too buy Adire Brahma's from?? a pair of 15's/


----------



## airdup (Apr 18, 2003)

i agree i think treo is one of the best subs on the market....i would like to know where i can get 2 10's


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Jan 15 2004, 10:22 PM
> *whats teh best website too buy Adire Brahma's from?? a pair of 15's/*


http://www.adireaudio.com/
or
http://www.visionaryaudio.com/adire.htm 



Last edited by 91lacdeville at Jan 16 2004, 05:45 PM


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by airdup_@Jan 16 2004, 04:31 PM
> *i agree i think treo is one of the best subs on the market....i would like to know where i can get 2 10's*


 Treo Engineering does make some great subwoofers, but a number of people have had complaints about their customer service. Also, when you blow a subwoofer, I believe they do not send a re-coning kit (need to ship the subwoofer to them).


----------

